
‘Immunity Passports’ Could Create a New Category of Privilege - TakakiTohno
https://onezero.medium.com/immunity-passports-could-create-a-new-category-of-privilege-2f70ce1b905
======
jahn716
Certainly there's merit in the idea. That doesn't mean, however, that this
degenerates quickly into yet another way to distinguish the haves from the
have nots...

